# Υποχώρηση παγετώνων



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφική σύγκριση 1921-2010, με φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το ίδιο σημείο. Από τη NYT.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 18, 2010)

Όντως εντυπωσιακό -και όχι στους Πόλους που μαθαίνουμε, στα Ιμαλάια...


----------

